
Show HN: Failory 2.0 – Learn How to Build a Profitable Startup - nicoserdeir
https://www.failory.com
======
megaman8
For a new site, this sure has a lot of content. Seems like there's a lot to
read there.

It is refreshing to see that not every start up is successful.

Ultimately, I think, most software startups all fail because of 2 reasons: 1\.
built something no one wanted OR 2\. the people that wanted it couldnt be
reached in a cost effective manner. (distribution cost > LTV)

all other problems can typically be overcome.

------
all2
Another like this: [http://autopsy.io/](http://autopsy.io/)

------
garysahota93
This is awesome. I love hearing about the success stories, but all too often
forget about the failures that people have invested time / energy / money
into. Thank you for sharing!

------
shubidubi
Really like it! Reminds me a bit of indiehackers.com

------
hermitcrab
I wrote this article a few years back, but I think the lessons are still very
relevant: [https://successfulsoftware.net/2010/05/27/learning-
lessons-f...](https://successfulsoftware.net/2010/05/27/learning-lessons-
from-13-failed-software-products/)

------
Albert221
I like the design, also, read one of the interviews, I think, I'll stay there
for some time

------
liareye
i do so very much miss fuckedcompany.com

RIP pud

